# What are your favorite websites for travel/adventure stuff?



## Raging Bird (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm looking for excuses to travel more, so I'm trying to churn out more travel writing. I occasionally write for Vice, but I'm looking for more people I can send shit to to mix it up a little more. What are everyone's favorite sources travel and adventure shit? Atlas Obscura does online content now, and weird as fuck but I think Red Bull has like an online magazine now. Idk about all that but I'm definitely trying to find more media outlets to sponsor me spending my life running around and fucking off. Anyone know of anyone else running cool shit?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2015)

i don't know anyone doing it, but i've found roadtrippers.com to be invaluable. it's slowing becoming much better than atlas obscura. i also look at a lot of old urban exploration websites when i'm researching places to visit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2015)

also, if you have any research resources to share, i'd love to hear them.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 5, 2015)

Raging Bird said:


> I'm looking for excuses to travel more



?!?

There is no need for excuses to travel more.


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah I do a lot of research too like @Matt Derrick - for the urban explore stuff - using different search terms as abandoned and urban explore. Urbex - part of pinterest has some urban/abandoned stuff in it. Found some interesting "haunted" places as well (key word haunted on google). Reddit has "abandonedporn" that is interesting. @Anagar - lots of non-U.S. places on abandonedporn too. Facebook has some stuff under abandoned. If I am not finding anything of interest - I'll go to the old "things to do in" - you get kind of a "vanilla" list but it sometimes leads to some interesting stuff.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2015)

Anagor said:


> ?!?
> 
> There is no need for excuses to travel more.



i know what you're saying, but i empathize with @Raging Bird. just because you're traveling doesn't always mean it's an _adventure_. sometimes traveling just for travel's sake can get a little stale.


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2015)

ohh just found this - rather interesting. Actually I was heading to Pensacola and was going to find an abandoned miniature golf course - but I just ran into something about reopening. <sniff> it did. But ran across this instead.

http://weburbanist.com/category/architecture/abandonments/


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 6, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> i know what you're saying, but i empathize with @Raging Bird. just because you're traveling doesn't always mean it's an _adventure_. sometimes traveling just for travel's sake can get a little stale.



Yeah, thanks for saying that for me. One of the darker points in my life was the moment I realized wandering aimlessly for no reason no longer brought me any joy, and actually just kind of fucked my life up in ways I'd have to deal with when I stopped moving. No more running from the real world.

Actual adventures, though...fuck yeah, I still go in for that stuff. I like having a mission and journalism lets me scheme those up for myself. As for resources? I don't even know, to be honest, I like finding out about stuff through conventional means but my favorite shit in the world is finding out about something _nobody _knows about, then telling everyone I'm going there and seeing what they're curious about. I read stuff like Cometbus a lot, who does a lot of awesome cultural history about the west coast. Anti-Gravity here in town has an _amazing _section called Hidden Louisiana where this girl writes an article about some insane shit you didn't know existed around Nola, like a 200-acre scale model of the entire mississippi river delta, which the corps of engineers would flood to estimate when and where the levee system would break when hurricanes hit. Yeah I mostly just keep my ears peeled and go down a lot of internet rabbit holes.


----------



## up2eleven (Nov 19, 2015)

For SE Asia, travelfish.org was really helpful for me.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 19, 2015)

Matador Network is kind of like a travel-focused version of Buzzfeed (10 Signs You've Spent Too Much Time In Barcelona, etc.) but occasionally people submit interesting stuff. There isn't a lot of stuff on the type of travel StP users tend to do so it might be worth sending them something to look at


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to projects and websites


----------

